# X is not working on Xen [SOLVED]

## ceremcem

Hi everyone, 

I installed Gentoo few days ago. I installed Xorg, and LXDE and I can use X as expected. 

Then I installed Xen 4.1.1-r2. Everything works OK but X does not. "startx" fails. I had been searching web for solutions, including http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XenPVOPSDRM#Upstream_status_.28Linux_3.0_and_higher.29, but I did understand nothing at all. Since I'm lost, I'm asking for your help. 

One way or another, it is obvious that the problem is related with Xen, because without Xen kernel everything works as expected. But what is the root problem? I don't know how to trace it. Dmesg outputs? xorg.conf dump? I would be appreciated if you tell me what to provide to trace the problem. 

Thanks.Last edited by ceremcem on Sun Nov 04, 2012 1:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ce110ut

Hello ceremcem,

1.  Can you boot into your gentoo image?

2.  If you can, and startx fails, can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## ceremcem

Hi, 

Thank you for your answer. 

1. I can boot the system both with or without Xen hypervisor. If I boot without Xen (directly on hardware) startx does not fail. If I boot with Xen, startx fails.  

2. Here is /var/log/Xorg.0.log output: 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[   127.461] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[   127.461] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   127.461] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   127.461] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.3.8-gentoo #8 SMP Thu Nov 1 19:43:21 EET 2012 i686

[   127.461] Kernel command line: 

[   127.461] Build Date: 15 October 2012  10:02:06PM

[   127.461]  

[   127.461] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[   127.461]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   127.461] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   127.462] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  1 17:52:38 2012

[   127.497] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   127.498] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   127.524] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   127.524] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   127.524] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[   127.524] (**) |-->Screen "Screen2" (2)

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor2"

[   127.524] (**) |   |-->Device "Card2"

[   127.524] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   127.524] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   127.524] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   127.524] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   127.630] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   127.630] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   127.630] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   127.630] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   127.630] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   127.630] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5580

[   127.630] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   127.630]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   127.630]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[   127.630]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[   127.631]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   127.631] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0162:1043:84ca rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[   127.631] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   127.631] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.631] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.631] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.631] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.631] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.631] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   127.632] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   127.632] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   127.637] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.637]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   127.637]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   127.637]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   127.637] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   127.637] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   127.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   127.649] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.649]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   127.649]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   127.649]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.649] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   127.649] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   127.649] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   127.657] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.657]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   127.657]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   127.657]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.657] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   127.657] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   127.694] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   127.719] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.719]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   127.719]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.719] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   127.719] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   127.720] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   127.728] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.728]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   127.728]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.728] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   127.728] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   127.728] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   127.730] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.730]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   127.730]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   127.734] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   127.734] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   127.734] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   127.761] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   127.784] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.784]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.19.0

[   127.784]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   127.784]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.784] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   127.784] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   127.790] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.790]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.4.2

[   127.790]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.790] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   127.790] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   127.799] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.799]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.3.1

[   127.799]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   127.799]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.799] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

   Ivybridge Server (GT2)

[   127.800] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[   127.800] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   127.800] (--) using VT number 7

[   127.823] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[   127.823] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[   127.823] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[   127.824] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.824]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.0.2

[   127.824]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.824] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[   127.824] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   127.824] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[   127.824] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[   127.824] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[   127.825] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.825]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.1.0

[   127.825]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.825] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[   127.825] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[   127.825] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   127.828] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   127.828]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   127.828]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   127.828] (II) VESA(1): initializing int10

[   127.829] (EE) VESA(1): V_BIOS address 0x31480 out of range

[   127.829] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   127.829] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[   127.829] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   127.829] (II) UnloadSubModule: "int10"

[   127.829] (II) Unloading int10

[   127.829] (II) UnloadSubModule: "vbe"

[   127.829] (II) Unloading vbe

[   127.829] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[   127.829] 

Fatal server error:

[   127.829] no screens found

[   127.829] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   127.829] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   127.829] 

[   127.830] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## ce110ut

Is it such that your guest os (gentoo) cannot start x or that your host (gentoo), with xen hypervisor running, cannot start x?

The error is that X cannot load a screen.  I am not 100% sure, but I theorize that it may be caused by it (while under hypervisor) cannot read /dev/fb0, which may be virtualized to some other name or path.

Under xen hypervisor, you should see if the frame buffer is available at that path or find what the 'new/hypervisor' frame buffer is:

```

find /dev -name fb0

```

----------

## ceremcem

On my Ubuntu box, 

```
find /dev -name fb0 
```

 returns "/dev/fb0". But both on direct running Gentoo box (which has no problem with running X) and Gentoo on Xen, "find /dev -name fb0" returned nothing. 

Here is direct running Gentoo's /var/log/Xorg.0.log: 

```

[    40.554] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[    40.554] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    40.554] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[    40.554] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.3.8-gentoo #5 SMP Mon Oct 29 18:14:32 EET 2012 i686

[    40.554] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=(hd0,2)/boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo-crypt

[    40.554] Build Date: 15 October 2012  10:02:06PM

[    40.554]  

[    40.554] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[    40.555]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    40.555] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    40.556] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  1 19:31:45 2012

[    40.596] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    40.596] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    40.622] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    40.622] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    40.622] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[    40.622] (**) |-->Screen "Screen2" (2)

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor2"

[    40.622] (**) |   |-->Device "Card2"

[    40.622] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    40.622] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    40.622] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    40.622] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    40.728] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    40.728] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    40.728] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    40.728] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    40.728] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    40.728] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5580

[    40.728] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    40.728]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    40.728]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[    40.728]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    40.728]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    40.728] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0162:1043:84ca rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    40.728] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    40.728] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.728] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    40.729] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    40.735] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.735]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.735]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    40.735]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    40.735] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    40.735] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    40.735] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    40.748] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.748]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    40.748]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    40.748]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.748] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    40.748] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    40.748] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    40.748] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.748]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.748]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    40.748]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.748] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    40.748] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    40.781] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    40.807] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.807]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.807]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.807] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    40.807] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    40.807] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    40.815] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.815]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    40.815]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.815] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    40.815] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    40.815] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    40.817] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.817]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.817]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    40.819] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    40.819] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    40.819] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    40.849] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    40.872] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.872]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.19.0

[    40.872]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    40.872]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.872] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    40.872] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    40.878] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.878]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.4.2

[    40.878]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.878] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    40.878] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    40.886] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.886]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.3.1

[    40.886]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    40.886]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.886] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

   Ivybridge Server (GT2)

[    40.887] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    40.887] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    40.887] (--) using VT number 7

[    40.916] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    40.916] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    40.916] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    40.917] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.917]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.0.2

[    40.917]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.917] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[    40.917] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    40.917] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    40.917] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    40.917] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    40.918] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.918]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.1.0

[    40.918]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.918] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    40.918] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    40.918] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    40.920] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.920]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.920]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): initializing int10

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA BIOS detected

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Controller

[    40.920] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

[    40.928] (==) VESA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    40.928] (==) VESA(1): RGB weight 888

[    40.928] (==) VESA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

[    40.928] (==) VESA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    40.928] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    40.928] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    40.928] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    40.929] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC supported

[    40.929] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

[    40.929] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 1831  Serial#: 75146

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Year: 2012  Week: 26

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): EDID Version: 1.3

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Sync:  Separate

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Gamma: 2.20

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): redX: 0.647 redY: 0.334   greenX: 0.284 greenY: 0.607

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.071   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Supported established timings:

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 720x400@70Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 640x480@60Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 640x480@67Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 640x480@72Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 640x480@75Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 800x600@56Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 800x600@60Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 800x600@72Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 800x600@75Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 832x624@75Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 1024x768@60Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 1024x768@70Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): 1024x768@75Hz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Supported standard timings:

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 72  vid: 19553

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Supported detailed timing:

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  413 x 234 mm

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1436  h_sync_end 1579 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 774 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Supported detailed timing:

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  34 x 19 mm

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): h_active: 1360  h_sync: 1424  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 795 v_border: 0

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 95 MHz

[    40.941] (II) VESA(1): Monitor name: 831W

...

```

After successfully started X, I logged off:

```

[    41.649] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    41.649] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    41.649] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    53.476] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    53.476] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.492] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    53.492] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.508] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    53.508] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.524] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Close

[    53.524] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.540] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Close

[    53.540] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.556] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Close

[    53.556] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    53.719] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

----------

## ceremcem

At http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XenPVOPSDRM#Upstream_status_.28Linux_3.0_and_higher.29 wiki says: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.0 kernel, works with all graphics cards - albeit there are some caveats: You need to make sure CONFIG_DMAR is set to have it working with Intel cards.

 

I think this is exactly my case. But I searched in "make menuconfig", there is no CONFIG_DMAR setting is presented. The closest setting is CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE, which I set it to "yes". Could it be a clue?

----------

## ceremcem

I don't know which solved the problem but in order to solve, I did: 

1. Upgrade kernel to 3.5.7

2. Install Xen-4.2 from source (since it wasn't in repositories)

3. Reboot system

After reboot, a new error is displayed by X server: "i915 module is not found"

After a bit search on google, I found the topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6360492.html and I tried changing kernel configuration. My changes are as follows: 

```

localhost linux # diff .config .config.old 

1068c1068

< CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

---

> # CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

1846d1845

< CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

2168,2178c2167

< CONFIG_AGP=y

< # CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

< CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

< # CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

< # CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

---

> # CONFIG_AGP is not set

2182,2210c2171

< CONFIG_DRM=y

< CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

< # CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

< CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

< # CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

< 

< #

< # I2C encoder or helper chips

< #

< # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

< CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

< CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

< # CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

< CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=y

< # CONFIG_DRM_GMA600 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

---

> # CONFIG_DRM is not set

2218,2220c2179,2181

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

---

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

2253d2213

< # CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

```

Then I restarted system with new kernel. Command "startx" failed again. After a little more search, I found https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-916090-start-0.html so I installed xdm. 

After command "startx", a crappy screen came. After a little bit waiting, LXDE screen is showed up except crappy mouse pointer which is like 1x1cm square and random image. Then I double clicked "LXTerminal" icon, moved mouse pointer into the terminal, then mouse pointer became normal. 

Now, everything seems to work as I expected. I don't know what I did exactly.

----------

